# Für alle Männer: Wichtiger Termin am 18.Dezember



## DER SCHWERE (8 Dez. 2011)

​


----------



## didi0815 (8 Dez. 2011)

lol


----------



## redfive (8 Dez. 2011)

Bin dabei wenn Du fährst!


----------



## Punisher (8 Dez. 2011)




----------



## Stefan102 (8 Dez. 2011)

redfive schrieb:


> Bin dabei wenn Du fährst!


Lass uns einen Buss mieten 
Dann kommt das ganze Forum mit


----------



## MarkyMark (8 Dez. 2011)

Stefan102 schrieb:


> Lass uns einen Buss mieten
> Dann kommt das ganze Forum mit



Vor lauter Aufregung und zittriger Finger schon Bus falsch geschrieben? happy09


----------



## Padderson (8 Dez. 2011)

Stefan102 schrieb:


> Lass uns einen Buss mieten
> Dann kommt das ganze Forum mit



ich fahr selber, weiß nicht wie lange ich bleibe


----------



## neman64 (10 Dez. 2011)

Ich bin auf alle Fälle dabei.


----------

